

Import Holes as ho - diegolo
https://github.com/lordgrilo/Holes/issues/1#issuecomment-72352343

======
vog
It's nice to see that kind of obvious issue to be just fixed. With just
constructive ideas. Without any ignorance, sexism or grief against the
requester.

If all software projects acted like this, our subculture might finally
overcome its bad reputation among women.

BTW, as a non-native speaker I wasn't even aware that "ho" is any meaningful
word. If I had coded the Holes library, I'd probably have made the same
embarrassing mistake and, too, would be more than happy to be notified in an
early project stage.

~~~
diegolo
> as a non-native speaker I wasn't even aware that "ho" is any meaningful word

same here, and for sure also the author of the library wasn't aware ;)

